# Need a Website?



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

A friend of mine would like to add a website to his portfolio, and would be willing to volunteer his time to design and develop a website for a rescue or other non for profit organization. If you are interested, please PM me and I will put you in contact with him via e-mail. 

Thanks!


----------

